# günstige Matchrute



## Stippi (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardis.
Bin mal wiedr auf derSuche nach ner neuen Rute. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich wieder mal nicht weiß welche es werden soll. Ich suche nämlich ne günstige aber halbwegs gute Matchrute. diese sollte bei Askari erhältlich sein, da ich noch ein Gutschein verwerten muss:q

Hab also diese Ruten gefunden:
*Mitchell Premium Match
**Exori Magic Beast Matchrute
**Browning Ambition Match *(Finde ich am besten)|rolleyes
*Sänger Pro-T Match

Was haltet ihr von denen:m
*


----------



## Abramis_brama (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Die Browning Ambition ist nicht nur günstig, sondern Oberhammergeil! Hab mich dafür von meiner Stradic getrennt (is eh nur teuer)!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

ich denke uach, dass du mit der browning nix falsch machen kannst


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich denke uach, dass du mit der browning nix falsch machen kannst


 
das unterschreib ich so....:vik:


----------



## Stippi (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Bin nur am Überlegen, ob ich die Rute mit -15 Wg oder -20 Wg kaufen soll, da ich oft auf große Brassen fische, das heißt fische um 7 Pfund und mehr. Außerdem besteht immer ne Chance auf einen 10Pfund+ Karpfen. Ist bei mir alles schon vorgekommen|rolleyes. Macht an ner beringten Stippe richtig Laune:q .
Will die Match auch mit Avon etc. fischen. Denke also, dass die 20er besser wär, oder?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

wenn du was in der richtung suchst, dann schau nach modellen von 4,20m Länge und einem wg 0-30gramm...

ich habe eine Browning Carboxy Bob Nudd Match.... ok etwas andere Preisklasse.... und die entspricht den obigen Anforderungen..... da ich je nach Platz zw. 15-40metern Fischen muss, hat sich die Rute als Top Lösung bezahlt gemacht....

letzten sommer hab ich damit an 16er schnur nen 75cm schuppi rausgeholt... das war ein Drill 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Mahlzeit 

eine preiswertere Alternative zu der Bob Nudd Carboxy wäre die neue Bob Nudd Legend Match.... *zwinker*


----------



## Stippi (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Ne die ist mir ein bissl zu Teuer:q 
N ich denke ich werde die 20er nehmen. Damit dürften große Döbel, Brassen, Forellen und der ein oder andere Karpfen kein Problem sein. HAb schließlich sonst auch mit meiner 20er beringten keine Probleme mit karpfen bis 13 Pfund an nem 14er Vorfach gehabt|rolleyes 

Vielen Dank ersteinmal. Hoffe ihr schreibt mir noch ein wenig...|bla:


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

hmmm... hätte trotzdem eine mit 0-30gramm genommen... wenn du schon schreibst das 7pfd. Klodeckel bei dir vorkommen......

ist das schon ne menge holz...


@ brassenwilli....

war aber ironisch das mit der legend match oder ....

die kostet doch noch mehr als die auslaufende carboxy...^^


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Hab mir gerade mal die Browning Ambition Match angeschaut....
hmmm... also wenn ich der Käufer wäre, würde ich mich lieber für die Syntec Access Match 420 entscheiden.....

die scheint schöner verarbeitet ( ich bin da klassischer natur... an ne matchrute muss Kork !!) und kostet auch nicht die welt...

Vorallem ist die Sytech Reihe günstig und hochwertig !

Hier mal ein Shop bei dem ich immer bestelle..... gute preise und keine Versandkosten 

http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/cat...=1365&osCsid=a28b4d8cd315b43a95502958d5f4b960

Ich würde es mir nochmal überlegen.....
Oder du willst es ernsthafter und kaufst ne 420er Carboxy... restposten um die 130€.... dann haste aber auch was feines !

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Stippi (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Ich will sie von Ask*** da ich dort noch nen Gutschein von 40 Euronen hab und der Laden nut etwa 6km von mir weg ist


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

naja ich sehe da keine probleme.... dann kaufste eben ne Rolle oder Schnur bei Ak**** ^^

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Stippi (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Ne das geht bei mir finanziell nicht so einfach. Will schon den Gutschein bei askari für ne Match loswerden. Hab auch noch ein Hobby was noch mer Finanzen verschluckt als Angeln|uhoh:


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

ich würde dir die sänger spirit one waggler emfehlen!
hab die sänger spirit one picker und muss sagen super teil!
echt spitze verarbeitet! und auch sonst spitze!
die waggler werd ich mir gaaanz villeicht auch noch zulegen!
für den preis kannste net viel falsch machen!


----------



## Stippi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Oh man war schon entschlossen die Browning zu nehmen, nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob doch die Sänger...;+ 


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielfe!!!!!!


----------



## Stippi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Hab gerade gesehen, dass es die bei Askari dieses Jahr nicht mehr gibt. Bitte schreibt nur was zu den oben angegebenen Ruten, da ich die im Laden sicher ohne weitere Probleme bekommen würde.#h


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Die sänger wird dein budget aber sprengen.... die müsste so um die 70€ kosten.....

aber auch die wird besser sein als die Browning.....ne markenmatch für 40€ ??? trotzdem dass browning drauf steht, kannste bei dem preis keine wunder erwarten...


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Stippi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Man muss aber sagen, das Askari generell bis zu 15 Euro unetr UVP liegt von daher...|kopfkrat


----------



## Stippi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Was haltet ihr denn von der Pro T von Sänger? #t


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

bei askari ist net alles billig... schau mal die Versandkosten bei Überlänge ! und so ne 4,20er match gilt schon als Überlänge.....

Ich habe von Sänger "nur" die Damokles und eine Spirit One Heavy Feeder....
Beide Ruten sind Top verarbeitet..... 

Viel wichtiger als die marke der matchrute, solltest du den Einsatzbereich gut kennen bzw. abschätzen.....

wie weit willst du weg angeln ?
welche waggler brauchst du (also grammzahl) ?
erwartete Beute hatten wir ja schon mal angesprochen 

wenn duch keine x-beliebige Match kaufen willst, dann meld dich doch mal hier an..... http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/forum/
Hatte damals auch mein Prob. was das suchen einer Matchrute angeht... aber die Jungs dort haben echt Ahnung.... denke wenn du denen dort deine Situation schilderst und ein Preislimit nennst, kommst du zu 100% auf eine bessere Wahl als jetzt aus Teufel komm raus was bei Ask... zu bestellen.
Dein Gutschein verfällt ja nicht sofort  und ein Angler brauch doch immer Gerät oder ^^

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

ich denke auch, dass du dir vll einbisschen größeres Buget zusammensparen solltest, dann solltest du die auf deine verhältnisse toprute aussuchen:m


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

die spirit one waggler kostet bei askari auch nur 47,95€
und das ist doch nen guter preis! und ob du nun nen paar tage auf die rute wartest und sie bestellst ist dochg egal! auf jeden fall ist es besser zu warten, anstatt schrott zu kaufen! und für den preis gibts meiner meinug (und wissens) nach nichts besseres!


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

na der preis ist echt fair..... wenn das für 4,20er variante ist...

ansonsten kenne ich noch die Shakespeare (ist das jetzt nicht auch Sänger ???) K2 Specialist Match.... diese Rute fischt mein Vater.... denke die kostet auch zw. 40-55€ mitlerweile.... das ist auch eine Bombenrute.... die hat halt noch die Shakespeare Gene in sich ^^.....

Aber die Spirit One Serie kenne ich durch das feedern..... schöne rutenserie die von der optik an die der Ironclaw Damokeles rankommt.......

Aber nimm die im Laden erstmal in die hand, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast..... im Bezug darauf möchte ich dich gleich vor "Schnäppchen" wie der Shimano Catana AX MAtch oder Shimano Nexave Match oder der Hyperloop Match bewaren.... diese ruten sind zwar gut verarbeitet, aber auch das was ich unter schwabbelruten verstehe.....

hast du eigentlich schon eine Rolle für die Match ?? gruß

Sascha


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

das ist nicht die 4,20m variante sonern die 3,90m.... 
aber den preis find ich echt super! auch wenn meine picker günstiger war... und die 30cm weniger sind auch nicht soooooo entscheident! klar können die nötig sein, aber ich finde 3,9m reicht vollkommen! aber jeder hat nen anderen geschmack!


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

naja es kommt doch immer auf die Länge an 

ne mal im ernst... wenn nur im uferbereich geangelt wird, dann tut es ne 3,90m Rute auch.....
Geht es aber auf Distanzen über 25m und muss zudem mit etwas schwereren wagglern gefischt werden, so machen sich die 30cm deutlich bemerkbar.....

also ich würde ne 420er nehmen... vorallem bei der zu erwartenden beute...


----------



## Stippi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Also die Spirit hat meines Wissens doch nen Wg von 30g finde ich doch recht viel, da ich auch mit  leichten Feststellposen fischen möchte und dabei selten über 3,5g gehe wagler will ich so bis 15g verwenden, wenn überhaupt. Will die Match auch viel mit Loafer fischen, da unsere Vereinsstrecke dafür meines Erachtens gut geeinget ist.


----------



## buk (27. März 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Kann jemand von den folgenden Ruten abraten bzw. eine empfehlen?

MILO Chromium Lazer Match 3.90m 10-25g
BROWNING Hot Rod Power Match 3.90m 12-20g (15-30g)
MOSELLA Protox Match IM7 3.90m 5-25g

gruss buk


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. März 2007)

*AW: günstige Matchrute*

Also die Hot Rod Power Match ist ein schönes Teil, bei dem man noch was fürs Gedl bekommt...
Ist halt ne tpypisch englische rute


----------

